# where to get a scarlet pleco?



## benneibru (Dec 4, 2007)

ok so ive been to just about every fish store in my area and i have found one scarlet pleco that was about 7 inches and they wanted 280 bucks for him which is way to much for a fish for me anyways ive been looking online for them since i figure a pleco could handle being shipped and have not really had any luck in finding them

if anyone has good sites to buy fish off let me know 
thanks


----------



## benneibru (Dec 4, 2007)

ive heard exoticfinds is not that dependable ive heard from other people that they sometimes post fish that they dont even have


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

You could probably email them and see if they have them available.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Benneibru,
Are you sure want a Scarlet. That's a Pseudacanthicus that gets over 18". I agree that it's an incredibly nice looking fish. But do you have a 300 gallon tank, that it's going to eventually need?


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Well,http://www.somethingsphishy.com/index.php?cPath=28 here the Scarlet is $169.95 (probably American if you want to know), but I don't know there reputation. But I can see why you want one, they are even better looking than a Royal Pleco.


----------

